

The ACTA Internet Chapter: Putting the Pieces Together - ErrantX
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/4510/125/

======
ErrantX
Just in case people missed it in the other big thread on the copyright
chapter: this is a much more detailed overview with some good links to other
commentary too.

